# Old School JBL???



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anyone have info on an old school JBL TC101 Titanium Series 10" woofer? This is all the info I can find on them:

Rated at 150W RMS @4ohm, 92dB sensitivity and a FR of 30Hz-2,500Hz

Just looking for subjetive comments on its sound quality/characterstics and capabilites of the driver regarding enclosure possibilities. *Really any and all information is appreciated*. Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Mar 3, 2007)

do you know what year it is? with specs like that it would seem to be a winner, but thats all relitive to what your used to i guess.


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

I can't find it in either the winisd or Bassbox database, as far as specs go.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I thought they had every product they ever made in their product support database but I didn't see it.

http://www.jbl.com/car/product_support/default.aspx?Language=ENG&Country=US&Region=USA


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

yea man...i tried that too  im might just take the plunge and try them out


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> yea man...i tried that too  im might just take the plunge and try them out


whats the price on them?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Why not just get a GTO instead? The GTO's are very good subs.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thinking about putting 10s in the doors again


----------

